# Urgent Care-ER visit same day



## martyzal (Jul 29, 2010)

If a patient goes to and Urgent Care facility that is owned by a hospital and treated. Then later that day need to go to the ER can the Urgent care and ER both bill for their visits?


----------



## sam_son  (Jul 30, 2010)

*2 vistis*

We can't bill 2 E/m codes in same day, but if it is diffrent complaints we can bill the 2nd E/M code with 25 mod. 

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 31, 2010)

The facility can bill 2 E&Ms on the same day even with the same complaint.  You would use the 27 modifier on the second E&M.  Your rev codes will be different.  You will use the 25 modifier on both E&Ms if a procedure was performed at either encounter.


----------

